# Ravel's double glissandi!



## Turangalîla

Well, I have been driven mad with this wretched section from Alborada del gracioso. The piece has not been as fiendishly difficult as I had anticipated (if you practice the repeated notes enough, they will come). But my fingers absolutely refuse to do the double glissandi-at this point, I am only half-skimming over them, and yet the pain is unbearable! I am doing the printed fingerings (but I don't think I like the 3-1 fingering coming down as the third finger's delicate side is the one coming down the keyboard).

Any hints? Fingering ideas? Words of wisdom? Encouraging Bible verses? :lol: I need _something_!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You have a defective edition, it should say _to be played while drunk_ over the glissandi. It should be easy to play once you've had a few dozen glasses of the highest quality champagne.


----------



## Turangalîla

In that case I'm in trouble—I'm a teetotaler  .


----------



## hreichgott

The best advice I can give is to make a shallow angle. Fingers like they're about to lie down sideways on the keys. Reduces the feeling of impact on the sides of your fingers. Other than that..... .... have fun?

edit: this might be the kind of thing that youtube is helpful for -- you get good closeups of pianists' hands there, and you can see what other people do with this problem.


----------



## Turangalîla

Thanks Heather...I practiced too much technique today and ran out of time for repertoire, but that really is a very helpful hint. I can in fact see Richter using a similar hand position here (despite his playing being a bit dry for my taste):


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You have a defective edition, it should say _to be played while drunk_ over the glissandi. It should be easy to play once you've had a few dozen glasses of the highest quality champagne.


The French drink red wine.


----------



## maestro57

CarterJohnsonPiano, don't feel bad if you're having a bit of trouble playing the glissandi. I don't think it was written for humans.


----------



## maestro57

Broseph, I just saw you playing on YouTube. Back to the above comment: I don't think _YOU'RE_ human! (I mean that in a positive way.) You're extremely talented. Are you also from the Columbia that's British? If so... <high five>


----------



## Turangalîla

Hahaha...are you referring to that ghastly coverage of my concert on Shaw TV? The reporter was going off on all sorts of tangents, and eventually asked me to demonstrate a how a fugue works. So I did...I thought it was just for his curiosity but I guess he filmed it because it ended up in the clip! I thought it sounded really silly, but anyways...

And thank you for the compliment!  I _am_ from BC. Campbell River (Vancouver Island), to be precise. Are you also from BC?


----------



## aleazk

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Hahaha...are you referring to that ghastly coverage of my concert on Shaw TV? The reporter was going off on all sorts of tangents, and eventually asked me to demonstrate a how a fugue works. So I did...I thought it was just for his curiosity but I guess he filmed it because it ended up in the clip! I thought it sounded really silly, but anyways...


Hey, I want to see/hear your playing too!. Can you post a link to the video?.


----------



## DavidA

I'm afraid I can only play such pieces on the CD player so am not much help.


----------



## hreichgott

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Thanks Heather...I practiced too much technique today and ran out of time for repertoire, but that really is a very helpful hint. I can in fact see Richter using a similar hand position here (despite his playing being a bit dry for my taste):


Another thing I notice about Richter's position is that he pretty much turns his hand palm up to play the glissandi. That would cause the hand's center of gravity to fall in the direction of the glissando, allowing the fingers to trail gently behind, instead of pressing into the keys as in normal playing. I could be wrong but it looks like he turns his hand so far that on the upward gliss the 2 plays the *higher* note and the 4 the lower note?


----------



## maestro57

DavidA said:


> I'm afraid I can only play such pieces on the CD player so am not much help.


Haha! Clever remark. Love it.
___________

CarterJohnsonPiano, yes, I'm also from BC (Vancouver). Let me know if you're ever on the mainland and we'll meet to chat about classical music!


----------



## Turangalîla

I travel to the mainland from time to time...the next time I go I will let you know!


----------



## PetrB

A somewhat extreme axial wrist motion should place your thumb nail on the bottom third, the third (maybe 4th, maybe third and fourth together?) finger is then more on the flatter end of the fingertip. It will mean a very quick flick of the wrist, literally, the moment you've reached the apex and then descend.

Your thumb will be somewhat 'folded under' while the flat of the 3rd finger will be 'right there' for you (the plane of the back of your hand will be elevated outside right, and steeply inclined toward the thumb -- all without 'folding' of course . 

Points of contact for both thumb and third (or third & fourth, or whichever you decide) will be an a near parallel line on the left to right. 

Of course if you are not used to it, like so many newer motions, you may at first feel you've lost whatever control you thought you had -- but anything but the flat of the upper finger is downright nasty, painful, and ineffective.

Break a leg.


----------

